# Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 u.AMD Phenom II X6 1090T?



## Insider (20. Oktober 2010)

1.Hat jemand diese Kombination auf seinem Board und klappt die Kühlung mit dem billigen Freezer (20 Euro) und dem 6-Kerner oder wird die CPU zu heiß?
Ich bin knapp bei Kasse,deshalb muß ich sparen bei Hardware.Der Freezer wird nie laut bei meinem jetzigen Phenium II X4 955,daher mag ich diesen auch.
2.Plane das MSI 770-C45 Board für ca.60 Euro zu kaufen.Sata 6 und USB 3.0
ist da Fehlanzeige,aber zum Gamen nicht so wichtig.Weiß nicht genau,welche DDR 3 -
1333 RAM damit gut zusammenpassen und auch billig sind also 2 mal 2 GB Riegel bzw.Kit?
Wenn ja,haben Sie eventuell Links zu den Ram,damit ich genaue Bezeichnung habe?
Habe noch ein Gehäuse und will einen neuen Gaming PC nach und nach fertig stellen.Übertakten will ich nix.


----------



## kress (20. Oktober 2010)

Reicht dir dein Phenom II x4 nicht mehr?
Wenn du eh recht knapp bei Kasse bist, würde ich nicht wechseln.
Der 955er reicht doch eigentlich für alle Spiele.

Wenn dann würde ich in die neue Prozessor-generation investieren, wenn sie dann erscheint und bezahlbar ist.


----------



## Godspeed (20. Oktober 2010)

Von nem X4 auf nen X6 zu updaten ist weniger empfehlenswert, der Leistungssanstieg wird nicht allzu groß sein, denn es gibt nicht allzu viele Spiele die von 6 Kernen gebrauch machen können.


----------



## darkycold (20. Oktober 2010)

ich hab den AC Freezer 64 und einfach den glaub 92cm Lüfter runter und mit Gummiband zwei 120cm Lüfter dran befestigt.

Kühlt jetzt recht gut.

Aber zu deinem Thema.

Ich würd beim ph2 x4 bleiben, vorallem, da der 955 ja nen BE ist, also du ja recht einfach 3,6 - 3,8 ghz unter Luft erreichen kannst..
Aber dann nen anderen Kühler


----------



## Insider (20. Oktober 2010)

Bitte nur meine Fragen beantworten.Mein bisherigen Gamer PC bekommt ein Arbeitskollege,soviel dazu.
Außerdem gibt es jetzt schon 19 Spiele und es werden immer mehr,die von 6-Kerner profitieren. Arcania Gothic 4 läüft mit dem 6-Kerner ein Drittel schneller als mit vier.Ist doch in der neuesten Ausgabe und hier allgemein nachzulesen.Also so sinnlos kann der AMD Phenom II X6 1090T für die Zukunft nicht sein,zumal der jetzt für 225 Euro zu haben ist.
Mit einem 2-Kerner ist Gothic 4 nur noch rucklig zu spielen,egal wie stark die Grafikkarte ist und mit einen 4-Kerner dauert es dann auch nicht mehr lange.Wahrscheinlich kommen dann auch bald die Achtkerner.


----------



## darkycold (20. Oktober 2010)

wenn x6, dann auch gleich ne neue 6970
bei der 5850 die du ja hast, wird sich der x6 sicher langweilen....


----------



## Insider (20. Oktober 2010)

darkycold schrieb:


> wenn x6, dann auch gleich ne neue 6970
> bei der 5850 die du ja hast, wird sich der x6 sicher langweilen....


Ja klar,aber dann nicht direkt das Referenz Modell,sondern noch etwas auf leise Modelle warten.V.G.


----------

